# megasquirt



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

how about getting a megasquirt would that be better then a safc and which is harder to install. if it is installed it has to be tuned right away? or what please explain. i cant wait for 2 months for the damn jwt ecu and not be able to drive my car either.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> how about getting a megasquirt would that be better then a safc and which is harder to install. if it is installed it has to be tuned right away? or what please explain. i cant wait for 2 months for the damn jwt ecu and not be able to drive my car either.


If you have to ask the megaquirt is a bit advanced for you. It must be programmed COMPLETELY meaning you need a base program just to get the car to run. You can always shop for a used ECU for yoru car, have JWT reprogram THAT ecu, and you can then drive your car while they have the spare ECU. Used ECU's can regularly be had for $50 or less from sites like this one or from junk yards.


----------

